# Show me your fish tank centerpiece.



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I am wondering what everybody here has choosed as a centerpiece for their aquarium and the reason behind it.
So here is mine and the reason is because i saw it at the LPS for around $50 something (the 2 pieces,the one in the middle and the one in the corner) and then found it on craigslist for $15















I am still adding decorations to the tank that soon is gonna become a sorority tank.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

My centerpiece is a roock bridge in the center. If not on his hammock, Guppy likes to rest inside or on top of the bridge. I wanted a zen-like feel to my tank with natural plants and river rocks, but I also wanted to give Guppy a place where he felt secure to hide when startled. When I found this at the local pet store it seemed like the perfect little place for my little buddy to hang out and it provided that natural look I was going for.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I dont have centerpieces. I just have stuff. Although i'm planning on making a centerpiece for the 20 gal.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Atena said:


> My centerpiece is a roock bridge in the center. If not on his hammock, Guppy likes to rest inside or on top of the bridge. I wanted a zen-like feel to my tank with natural plants and river rocks, but I also wanted to give Guppy a place where he felt secure to hide when startled. When I found this at the local pet store it seemed like the perfect little place for my little buddy to hang out and it provided that natural look I was going for.


Really nice centerpiece! It males your tank look cool and the black gravel is nice too.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

A neutral setting with the white gravel and more natural look with the mopani wood.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

My driftwood for sure, its like the local thug hangout where all the fish like to "chill"


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

That piece of driftwood is amazing! I've been looking for something like that for quite a while now but i Haven't been able to find anything i like, everything i see on the stores are small and really expensive pieces.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree! I am still on the hunt for a beautiful drift wood piece D: For now, I have this rock bridge I have had for ages. It is a cave, and has about an inche and a half burried under sand, when it isnt buirried it is a complet ring, with the bottom connected .


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

It's amazing how great your tank looks!


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> It's amazing how great your tank looks!


THanks  At first, I had the hornwort stuck into the sand, and the top of the tank was more bare, but then it all started floating so it fills in the gaps, I love it. still stayed in the background yet makes the tank look so full. I have hornwort, mystery red plant ( that is growing in green) vals, wisteria and java fern. oh and Young Niel the moss ball. 

Hopfully the plants all thrive, though I may need to change my lightbulb.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Tanks*

_Very cool, all of them, I went for the Kollercraft, cylindrical for the lack of space I have in my house, and this one caught my eye, I love a colorful tank, (LED color-changin-lighting) and I have Red, and Blue plants that help hide "Sammy" well, when he's in his red silk leaf, if it wasn't for the tail, I wouldnt see him ~~ then I got the Spngebob hidaway.. my daughter's request, and he uses if now and again, it depends on what he wants to do..lol..and the rocks and gravel, make it look like the ocean..turq/blue;-)_


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

lelei said:


> _Very cool, all of them, I went for the Kollercraft, cylindrical for the lack of space I have in my house, and this one caught my eye, I love a colorful tank, (LED color-changin-lighting) and I have Red, and Blue plants that help hide "Sammy" well, when he's in his red silk leaf, if it wasn't for the tail, I wouldnt see him ~~ then I got the Spngebob hidaway.. my daughter's request, and he uses if now and again, it depends on what he wants to do..lol..and the rocks and gravel, make it look like the ocean..turq/blue;-)_


Do you have a pick, I'd love to see


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

On myprofile..I loaded a few pix..I think there is one full tank view..u can click on album and check it out


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Works well in your tank! I like it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ummm...second hand store xD 5 dollars for the bag. SUPER cleaned with boiling water and vinegar <3 haven't had a problem since! It used to be in my 20, and right now in a spawn tank... it makes it's way around :lol: if I could, I'd get small natural colored gravel, and have a sunken ship theme.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

NICE! I think i am gonna take a look at a second hand store to see if i find something nice too.:-D


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

For driftwood...check out aquabid...discusdaves out of Florida...he's got some awesome pieces...each auction has a pic of the driftwood on this measured board that shows you real well how big the piece is in all dimensions. He's real nice to work with, too. I just bought 2 of his pieces, tied moss and java fern to it, right now its in My 20g overcrowded mollies tank but might move it to 29g or brand new 40g...
My favorite centerpieces will always be natural driftwood, river rock, lava rock...
I did buy this really big resin cast hollow tree stump that makes an awesome centerpiece and my foot long pleco loves hiding in it! At one point, he was curled up in it w/6 bronze cories and 4 mollies...wish I had taken video/pic of it .
I also have a sunken pirate ship that makes the rounds, too.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

i went to check discusdavesout but he currently has no auctions but i will keep on checking, thanks! 
Do you have pictures of your centerpiece?


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I am in the middle of a major remodel due to my trio of blue (1 gold female) 3 dot gouramis deciding to successfully spawn in their 29g community tank (which then became fry tank) and then their new (to us) 25g temp community tank. Then my 2 yr old daughter to a 5inch steel flashlight and used it like a baseball bat and CRACK, 6 inch barely held together webbing of shattered glass on front pane of 25g tank! So everyone was quickly distributed throughout remaining 16 tanks, largest of which is 29g gourami fry tank and a 20g mollies tank....
Crazy, huh!
But, I now have a 40g long tank which I am about to put up, another Natural Planted Tank(NPT).


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

You know, when you just count the tanks and list them like that....hmmm....kind of looks like I've become a hoarder of fish 

Anyway, I'll get picks as soon as I finish sorting things out...and anyone who wants to buy some gouramis, wait a bit and I'll give you some juveniles when they're old enough!


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Let's make a thread about tank hoarders


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

guilty....


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

This is my centerpiece


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

lame! im jealous haha


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! That betta is awesome.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> This is my centerpiece


 
That betta is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

She looks like she is in a wedding dress..very gorgeous fishy


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok Becky, you win!

He is awesome...so beautiful with that flowing white satin silk.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I dont really have a centerpiece, lmao its a roman colleseum and some tall plants, I guess the colleseum, heres a pic befor eI added the tall plants 

And instrad of those short plants and ugly tiki heads its 2 tall plants


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

The first picture isn't very good but it's the best I can do for now. These are my two centerpieces for my two 3.5 gallons.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys  I know...it was cheesy 
This is the guy he hangs with-bongo


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I am going to totally try and redo my tank once I spawn. I'm thinking a different theme for each section, ancient ruins for Sparta, beachy for Sunny, and foresty for Moonie! :L


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I like rosso1011's centerpieces and beckyfish97 where did you get that? It's funny.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My center piece is a large piece of drift wood


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> My center piece is a large piece of drift wood


THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL TANK!!!!


Anywho these are my centerpieces 

Bonzai and dragon 









broken vase









fake driftwood from petsmart









Squidward's house 









fake reef from petsmart









roman column from petco


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Does it count as a centrepiece if it's not in the centre? I have a bronze buddah from www.facebook.com/AcumenAquatic in Odysseus's 5 gallon, but I don't think it's the main focus. I tried to create an aquascape where everything blended in harmoniously.

In my 16 gallon, ditto. It's so overgrown you can't really tell one plant from the other anyway.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I meant centerpiece as the main piece in you fish tank, so it counts.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is puddles (temporary) 10 gallon tank:


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I love these aquariums  Great idea for a thread, too!










I'd say the "centrepiece" for this tank would be the driftwood to the very right. It set off the entire layout of the tank (which is soon to be divided, hence the slightly differing themes from one side to the other ornament wise). It also looks like a spiralling staircase that drifts off to the back of the tank, I have some willow moss growing on it which I hope will eventually begin to cover the top of the thing.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'llbethejudge: I got it from pets at home, but I don't think they have any stores in america...


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I like how the tank without substrate looks and i've always wanted to try taking the substrate out om my tank but i am not sure if that would affect my corydoras.
Also the planted tank is amazing!


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Here's the centerpiece of my 5 gal. 










I've always wanted a sunken ship in my aquariums but it never happened until I saw this piece at a LFS. I haven't seen it anywhere else and I'm very happy to own a unique piece and my betta LOVES it.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Lenimph said:


> Here's the centerpiece of my 5 gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've honestly never seen anything like it before, it looks really unique.


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

I don't posistion anything in the center. Its too casual, everyone does it. I only use side pieces.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Liquid said:


> I don't posistion anything in the center. Its too casual, everyone does it. I only use side pieces.


 Sorry, i meant centerpiece as the main piece of the tank; Do you have pictures of your tank?


----------



## sourgrl (Jan 9, 2012)

our little pirate ship...


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Really nice pirate ship!


----------

